# Beta blockers and depression



## lucyinthesky (Mar 29, 2009)

This has probably been asked before, but are there any beta blockers with less chance of depression as a side effect? I take propranolol occasionally, but the day after is always awful. I'm going to speak to my doctor about it when I'm back at uni, but I thought people here will probably know as much due to experience etc.

Also, is there anything you can do to generally reduce the chances of depression whilst taking them? I've read exercise can be positive, so I guess that alongside a good diet and getting outside.

Thanks


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

I've taken propranolol 40mg once and it made my mood crash badly, so never again. Btw my GP told me that newer beta-blockers are less likely to lower mood.


----------



## Huk phin (Oct 30, 2011)

Propranolol reportedly crosses the brain blood barrier where as there are some beta-blockers that don't. I have read that this may be the reason that propranolol causes depression in some people. I believe it made me depressed.


----------



## Oioioi123 (Nov 1, 2011)

i have tried beta blockers as an anti-anxiety medication on numerous occasion, atenolol, proponolol and proponal LA. they always do the same thing, work wonderfull for a few days to a week then poop out and stop helping with anxiety and also i notice my depression increases from them. in my opinion beta blockers are bested used as an occasion thing, like if your going into a anxiety type situation but not everyday


----------



## lucyinthesky (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks, I'll ask my doctor about newer or different ones. Also, yeah I'm only using them occasionally (despite how my doctor gave me about 3 packs to last me 2 months, haha).


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

Oioioi123 said:


> i have tried beta blockers as an anti-anxiety medication on numerous occasion, atenolol, proponolol and proponal LA. they always do the same thing, work wonderfull for a few days to a week then poop out and stop helping with anxiety and also i notice my depression increases from them. in my opinion beta blockers are bested used as an occasion thing, like if your going into a anxiety type situation but not everyday


you are most certainly correct with the "poop-out". They work excellent for a bit though when they are working. I do find that beta blockers continue to work for heart related issues like heart rhythm and heart BP. Although I did start to notice a decrease in efficiency for heart rhythm.

Reason I say this is because I take inderal for Heart Palpitations.


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

Bisoprolol is the best one imo.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm glad you posted this, because I had no idea propranolol could cause depression and I was thinking about going back on it. Maybe I'll hold off on that. It never occurred to me that my depressive episodes last year could have had something to do with my medication. 

If I request a beta-blocker, I'll go with the suggestions here and opt for a newer one.


----------



## Gurr (Jul 11, 2015)

*Propranolol & depression*

Propanolol daily definitely helps my heart-pounding and jitters as well as my migraines, but I always seem to find myself more depressed eventually. If I then take an SSRI to counteract the depression seems to trigger more migraines and gives me insomnia. Mirtazapine works well for insomnia and anxiety but it seems to encourage weight gain. I sometimes wonder if I could exercise daily, get in better shape and get into a job that I like perhaps I could do away with meds altogether . . . :idea


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

Old thread I know, does anyone else here suffer low mood whilst taking propranalol? 

There doesn't seem to be any definitive studies that they do cause depression so interested to hear from the guys on the board now. 

Personally, I`m not sure, sometime they do, sometimes they dont.


----------



## Gillman fan (Sep 24, 2016)

Interesting! Never heard of this. I tried a few beta blockers and they had no effect on me whatsoever. 

Of course, this is the appropriate time to note that Nortriptyline can reduce anxiety without causing depression, insomnia or weight gain (maybe a little gain).


----------



## watertouch (Nov 4, 2013)

SFC01 said:


> Old thread I know, does anyone else here suffer low mood whilst taking propranalol?
> 
> There doesn't seem to be any definitive studies that they do cause depression so interested to hear from the guys on the board now.
> 
> Personally, I`m not sure, sometime they do, sometimes they dont.


Yeah they did that to me, specially in the beginning and if i just was at home "chilling",, If i take it and socialize, its not that noticable.

So thats one of the reason i don't take it on a daily basis.


----------

